# Discovery Gardens



## angel Bronson (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi

I am a young 40yr old single Scottish woman and I moving to Dubai next week, eeeeeeek, flying monday night... I have a studio apartment organised by my company at Discovery Gardens.... I'm now a bit concerned after reading all the negatives about DG on here :-( 

I know it is block 252, I think it is part of the Cactus cluster, but may be totally wrong.. What is this block like are things getting any better / worse there??

Also I am quite a sporty person, I play netball, roller derby, rock climb, also enjoy badminton and basketball, I know there is a pretty good netball league there, but does anyone know of any roller derby teams or anywhere I can put my quad skates to use? 

Im so nervous / excited / scared about moving there as I have heard so many mixed reviews and really don't know what to expect now :-(

Ill hopefully join in with one of your nights out soon, (I need friends), once I suss out my new life  any feed back or info on any of the above would be greatly appreciated..

many thanks 

Angel B


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

angel Bronson said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a young 40yr old single Scottish woman and I moving to Dubai next week, eeeeeeek, flying monday night... I have a studio apartment organised by my company at Discovery Gardens.... I'm now a bit concerned after reading all the negatives about DG on here :-(
> 
> ...


Hi angel, wish you a pleasant stay in Dubai. I know lots of friends lives there and as you mentioned everyone has different review than other. 

You're into sport and that's a good things about DG. Fitness first is just close to you as it takes location in Ibn battouta mall - Chinese court plus jebel Ali golf resort has lots of options. 

By now the Dubai metro made it easy to everyone who doesn't have a car to move around the city, so the location is not a big deal I would say. 

You don't have to be scared, keep being excited  

I hope you aware of the weather conditions here... It's hot and humid so make sure to drink lots of water!

Enjoy your stay


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

angel Bronson said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a young 40yr old single Scottish woman and I moving to Dubai next week, eeeeeeek, flying monday night... I have a studio apartment organised by my company at Discovery Gardens.... I'm now a bit concerned after reading all the negatives about DG on here :-(
> 
> ...


i'll try to sound as positive as possible about this area 

you will be able to play badminton and basketball if you find a court (preferable an indoors one - it's hellishly hot 8 months a year). i stopped playing those because i've become too lazy, but it's not impossible to find teams/players if you're determined 

you can rollerblade in one of the parks here, but you'll have to drive some 15 km (safa park) or more (zabeel park). again, it's not impossible. be prepared to fend off the stares of some people here (men, but not only). we live in an area where most men think it's obscene if you bare your knees and sholders... 

it's hit and miss about where you live in dg. some buildings are good, some are terrible, and the situation can change fast depending on the management of the area. don't expect too much, but don't be very worried either. it's a cheap rent area, and so you will have to deal with people who can afford under the average rent rates. the good side is you won't have to deal with arrogant jerks in fancy cars who think they can do and say anything just because they can 

you can meet people and network/have fun, but as you can see on this forum, misogyny, bigotry, and vanity run rampant, and if people can type the kind of c*** you can sometimes read here because they remain anonymous (mostly, anyway  ), you can imagine what's like to meet them in reality. be careful who you go out with, who you drink with, and who you would like to go home with (IF  ). 

i'm a little older than you, and i can perfectly relate to your situation. after 7 years in this place, i'd rather stay home, read a good book, spend time with my partner, or keep my cat entertained rather than go out in dubai 

happiness is a state of mind. stay positive and you'll be happy here.

good luck


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Angel,

By the time you read this you will have landed so :welcome: to Dubai!

It's a new beginning, scared, excited, you will experience a whole bunch of emotions certainly for the first few months and if you don't like Discovery Gardens after you settle in you can always move.

Find your way, don't make any rash decisions, give everything a little more time than you would normally and in the end I am sure you won't regret it.

Good luck!

_Feel the fear but do it anyway!_


----------



## ceebz (Aug 4, 2012)

hey angel...i hope ur settled down now...how are you finding uae now??


----------



## boxer0777 (Aug 4, 2012)

You will be alright angel don't worry , dubai is amazing 
Boxer


----------

